# Shooting with a Ranger at 110'



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a little video introducing the Ranger slingshots and there's some shooting too. Ten shots were taken at a soda can size gong from 110' with 7 hits. 
Ammo used was .375 steel, slingshot is a 3/4" thick G10 Ranger. Bands are gold theraband, 1" straight cut X 9" fork to pouch measurement.
After shooting the video I shot with a couple of other slingshots but none shot better than the Ranger from that distance!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow thanks for the video. I love shooting videos. And what a great target! ... I have been thinking of ways I can hold mini shoots at my house and how to create a target that will hold up after a ton of shots but also let the shooter know if they hit the target. Very nice. And 7 out of ten is great shooting from that far!!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really good shooting Bill! Nice "Gangsta" form too! I see also that you are a fan of the "Through The Throat" attachment method. I love that style myself. Nice job Bud! Flatband


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Here's a little video introducing the Ranger slingshots and there's some shooting too. Ten shots were taken at a soda can size gong from 110' with 7 hits.
> Ammo used was .375 steel, slingshot is a 3/4" thick G10 Ranger. Bands are gold theraband, 1" straight cut X 9" fork to pouch measurement.
> After shooting the video I shot with a couple of other slingshots but none shot better than the Ranger from that distance!


Thanks Bill - you have been a huge help to me - tom


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Bill !


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice shooting and a good video.
Martin


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Amazing accuracy, I am happy when I get those results at 60 feet.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill could you explain or maybe post a picture of how you hold the pouch?


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Absolutely amazing shooting Bill!!! Love your videos, you have me shooting more accurately and consistently every day!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great slingshot. Great shooting. And great guy. This is one of my favorite shooting videos.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Bill could you explain or maybe post a picture of how you hold the pouch?


Like most people I guess... about the middle of the thumbprint pad holding the ball in the pouch against the crook of the trigger finger. If shooting .44 cal and smaller the ball is seated well in the pouch gripping it in front of the ball... if .50 cal and larger, the ball itself is grasped/pinched.
I get more accuracy out of .50 and above ammo, but .44 and below is cheaper and gets more range. The best go between is .38-.44 lead... good accuracy, decent range, good penetration and not to expensive to take out and "waste" in the woods.
When practicing, I use a lot of 3/8" steel at the longer ranges with some lead and .50 cal balls thrown in at the shorter ranges. Longer ranges would be about 80' and beyond.

Oh... and I also cheat... I get more practice by visualization, like right now as I'm using the computer... my cursor/pointer on the screen is a Black Ranger slingshot, canted to the side, left hand hold with the hotspot/click point right where you aim. So I get practice even while I'm at my computer! lol


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Great slingshot. Great shooting. And great guy. This is one of my favorite shooting videos.


I couldn't of said it better.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill,

Have you ever had your eyesight checked? You seem to be able to see every little detail of where/how your targets are hit.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Great shooting as always Bill.


----------

